# After Shave whats the post popular ?



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Come on guys what aftershve are you all using ?? I need to change I currentlu use Isymyaki and Lacoste Red ? I need something different.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Would it not be better to stick your nose over a few smellies and make up your own mind? Each person will obviously have a different reaction to different smells - and each aftershave (never use it myself - always stick to Eau de Bog) reacts differnetly on each person.


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah I know but I supose I want to know whats most popular ?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I always got for Clinque Happy - I lurve irony


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Doir Higher


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

tactile said:


> Yeah I know but I supose I want to know whats most popular ?


Why not be unique and go for something you like, instead of what the rest of the crowd have...


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Chanell Alure pour homme


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I used to use Clinique Happy or Aqua di Gio by Armani.
Both are fresh, fruity smells.

I'm currently using Chanel Allure Sport.
People keep commenting on how nice I smell, so it must be doing the trick.
The non-Sport version (Chanel Allure) is also nice (I have that too) but it's more of a musky smell than the fresher Sport version.

Quite pricey, but well worth the money.

Rogue


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

tactile said:


> Yeah I know but I supose I want to know whats most popular ?


Why?


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

read the post !!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

r1 said:


> tactile said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I know but I supose I want to know whats most popular ?
> ...


Maybe he wants to smell nice for the chicks :lol:


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

thats it.................most of my clients are women !!!!!!!!!!! and they like a great smelling guy driving a TT :lol:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Issey Miyake
Issey Miyake Blue
Vera Wang
Valentino
Carolina Herrera 212

The Issey Miyake Blue is particularly nice


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

tactile said:


> thats it.................most of my clients are women !!!!!!!!!!! and they like a great smelling guy driving a TT :lol:


Until you open your mouth to speak  :lol:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Why not buy one YOU like? Do you not have the courage of your own convictions?


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

r1 said:


> Why not buy one YOU like? Do you not have the courage of your own convictions?


NO :lol:


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

I have nurtured a beard for 24 years and only been clean shaven for about 3 months so I am abit nieve about aftershaves if you really need to know .


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Has the beard affected your sense of smell then?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

r1 said:


> Has the beard affected your sense of smell then?


  ROFLMAO 

Rogue


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Currently using:

Paul Smith (Normal and Extreme)

Armand Basi - (different not many people have it)

Clinique happy

Ralph Lauren Romance (I think)

Molton Brown Cool (very fresh, also not many people use it)

Carolina Herrera (normal is nicer than 212, but I have both)

I seem to have built up a bit of a backlog, as I keep forgetting to use it now - only when I go out. I also keep my 212 at work for when I come back from the gym.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Maybe hes had a nasty industrial accident that has robbed him of his sense of smell and still hasn't come to terms with his loss :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Paul Smith Extreme by day(Mostly)

Clinique Happy by night (mostly)

Funny how "Happy" seems to be popular among TTers

Good luck in your hunt for a new smell.

:wink:


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Issey Miyake- always a fave, the blue is very nice as well
Jill Sander (white bottle, its new, already had a compliment on it this morning)
Marc jabobs
Dunhill- with the flip top it was release last year looks like a hip flask


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Actually, quite often it's worth knowing which ones are not so popular. I remember wearing an popular aftershave years ago and I was gutted when a girl I was dating said that my aftershave reminded her of her ex.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Amen


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ronin said:


> Amen


Is that the name of an aftershave, or simply agreement with the above? :lol:


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks guys......................TF it Friday !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Brute or Old Spice  .................What!?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

fastasflip said:


> Brute or Old Spice  .................What!?


Hikarate :lol:


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

davidg said:


> fastasflip said:
> 
> 
> > Brute or Old Spice  .................What!?
> ...


i can remember my dad using that stuff, smelt like piss !!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

> davidg wrote:
> fastasflip wrote:
> Brute or Old Spice .................What!?
> 
> ...


Drunk Chicks Luv it!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Don't use aftershave very often, but from the ones I do use, 'Insense Ultramarine' by Givenchy (which is also a nice colour!!!) and 'Hugo' from who else but Hugo Boss, are the ones I would say I like.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Perhaps you should have asked the women which ones they like.

After all, it's them you're appealing to (or trying to).


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> Doir Higher


I had expected my reply to be exclusive 

My favorite as well


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Kell said:


> Perhaps you should have asked the women which ones they like.
> 
> After all, it's them you're appealing to (or trying to).


Maybe he likes blokes :? :roll:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Currently like DKNY and Cool Water Deep (I think...) for day time.
Both very 'fresh' smelling

By night, Kenzo Blue.


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

Acqua Di Gio
Issey Miyake

and my fave

Acqua Di Parma


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

tactile said:


> I have nurtured a beard for 24 years and only been clean shaven for about 3 months so I am abit nieve about aftershaves if you really need to know .


You nurtured 'a' beard :lol:  . Did your wife participate in this act also?  :wink:


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

tactile said:


> thats it.................most of my clients are women !!!!!!!!!!! and they like a great smelling guy driving a TT :lol:


Are you a hairdresser? :lol:


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

try this numbnutts ...........
http://www.theperfumeshop.com/main/top_ ... =dspTopTen
Did you learn English from a book ?
[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > Doir Higher
> ...


Just like your car


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...I'm on Crave by Kalvin Clein - tastes great and the Girlfriend loves it - not sure if my wifey does though!  :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

i dont use any at all


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OK you lot  ...your all going on about your male smellies now my turn from a perfume smelling Essex gawl 8) .

1) Jean Paul Gaulter pink bottle
2) Gucci
3) Burberry London
4) Burberry Weekend
5) Giorgio Armarni - night 
6) Hubbys' Issey Miyake

8) :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> OK you lot  ...your all going on about your male smellies now my turn from a perfume smelling Essex gawl 8) .
> 
> 1) Jean Paul Gaulter pink bottle
> 2) Gucci
> ...


All at once?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > OK you lot  ...your all going on about your male smellies now my turn from a perfume smelling Essex gawl 8) .
> ...


Oh god don't. Made that mistake last week wearing two perfumes. I smelt like I had been drinking


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> ...I'm on Crave by Kalvin Clein - tastes great and the Girlfriend loves it - not sure if my wifey does though!  :lol: :roll: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: I dab a little bit of Youth Dew behind each ear because I'm a lady


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

pas_55 said:


> :wink: I dab a little bit of Youth Dew behind each ear because I'm a lady


Youth Dew is a really lovely smelling perfume and I love the shape of the bottle with the little gold flower bow too. Have you tried Cinnabar by Estee Lauder? . This is the next perfume I would like.


----------



## leTTuce (Mar 2, 2005)

Denim (for the man that does'nt have to try very hard)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just go into any toilet and ask the attendant what his choice is :lol: :lol: 
Here we go again


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I loved Bluye Stratos and Insignia and Old Spice mixed....

but hey hoo.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You never told us...for which part of your body do you need the after shave? :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> You never told us...for which part of your body do you need the after shave? :twisted:


Legs, armpits and bikini line!


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Joop and Boss, but what razor you use? :lol:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Estee Lauder Pleasures for men or anything from Bodyshop they both don't test on animals


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

ummm realise there aren't enough girlies on the forum to get a real sample but... I dont like aftershave much. "Clean skin" (and probably pheremones :wink: ) smell much nicer.

How many of you guys honestly prefer women to be perfumed, whatever the variety?

Lou


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

t7 said:


> ummm realise there aren't enough girlies on the forum to get a real sample but... I dont like aftershave much. "Clean skin" (and probably pheremones :wink: ) smell much nicer.
> 
> How many of you guys honestly prefer women to be perfumed, whatever the variety?
> 
> Lou


i prefer a 'perfumed' woman! :lol:


----------



## Out of touch (Mar 13, 2005)

All ra chicks go for me coz of ma cool car and ma colone

Just get mine free from clubs


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Out of touch said:


> All ra chicks go for me coz of ma cool car and ma colone
> 
> Just get mine free from clubs


[smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Sounds like you need to get a Burberry cap to go with your aftershave choice. They're very popular I understand...


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

tactile said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > fastasflip said:
> ...


Maybe he was using this http://www.ttforum.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vie ... hp?t=39727

ROFL!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

fastasflip said:


> > davidg wrote:
> > fastasflip wrote:
> > Brute or Old Spice .................What!?
> >
> ...


Drunk chicks luv anything


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> OK you lot  ...your all going on about your male smellies now my turn from a perfume smelling Essex gawl 8) .
> 
> 1) Jean Paul Gaulter pink bottle
> 2) Gucci
> ...


I'm a Gucci Rush girl by day 8) and a Eclat D'Arpege by night :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Terri :- I had a sample squirt of Burberry Brit today  . I reather liked it infact  . Think I must be a secret Burburry gawl and not realise it   :roll: :?  HELP!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm currently trying Lynx in the hope that it has the same effect as on the Tv ad!  
I want a hunky man to follow me home........


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Terri :- I had a sample squirt of Burberry Brit today  . I reather liked it infact  . Think I must be a secret Burburry gawl and not realise it   :roll: :?  HELP!


Why doesn't that surprise me :wink:  :-*


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

paulatt said:


> I want a hunky man to follow me home........


And that doesn't surprise me either  Wouldn't all hot blooded women :wink: :-*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > I want a hunky man to follow me home........
> ...


So why are you spraying yourself with all this posh smelly stuff if it doesnt work.
Just buy some Lynx and get out there!!


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

paulatt said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > paulatt said:
> ...


Who says it doesn't work :wink: I just fancied a different hunky man this week


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> I just fancied a different hunky man this week


You want a different man each week? 

Isnt that being a bit greedy?


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

nothing wrong with a healthy apetite! :twisted:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

tactile said:


> i can remember my dad using that stuff, smelt like piss !!


Are you sure he used it? maybe he was into water sports :?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

L7 said:


> tactile said:
> 
> 
> > i can remember my dad using that stuff, smelt like piss !!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

L7 said:


> tactile said:
> 
> 
> > i can remember my dad using that stuff, smelt like piss !!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: ...and there was me and some thinking all old wrinklies smell of piss and mints :lol:   :wink:


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Cheers guys..went for Clinique "happy " v good thanks again!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

tactile said:


> Cheers guys..went for Clinique "happy " v good thanks again!!!


Do you like it?


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

yes thanks


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Tactile are you feeling ok you didn't use any.... !!!!!! in that last post :lol:


----------

